# humid cultures



## DeadInTheBasement (Feb 23, 2008)

all of my cultures are very humid and it makes tapping the flies out very difficult i use those 35 oz cups with ventilated lids....anyone else have this problem or know how to prevent it?


----------



## matt020593 (Feb 23, 2008)

Not sure, maybe try ading more ventelation, if thats possible.


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2008)

What do you mean humid? I raise mine in the same containers. Do you mean there is water on the sides of the container? If so I would suggest adding less water. Or they may be too warm.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 23, 2008)

If it gets too wet or liquidy, you can add potato flakes. The only problem with that is that you might get potato flakes coming out with the flies.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Feb 23, 2008)

water is forming on the sides of the containers :mellow:


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2008)

DeadInTheBasement said:


> water is forming on the sides of the containers :mellow:


Just too much water in the medium or you're keeping it too warm. I keep mine at regular room temps around 70-72.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 24, 2008)

mins at 75f and its thriving.  like i red on Orins thread if u make the mixture to runnie u end up with a thing layer of water after a day or 2..sounds like u made the culture to runnie?


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 25, 2008)

Let the media dry out for a few days. You added too much water. Too wet, the maggots will drown and too dry they will not be able to burrow through it.


----------



## darkspeed (Feb 25, 2008)

Roll up some paper towell or coffee filters and stick it down into the mix. The wicking action will draw the excess moisture up out of the media. Cotton balls work well too.


----------

